# Harleigh at Agility.



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Got some more videos of Harleigh at agility last night - hope ya'll don't get tired of them! : 

Watch me epically fail the first try through this, LOL. 





Here she is trying to her hand at the weave poles. We've got a long way to go with these, but she loves doing them!





And a good video of her doing her 2o2o for the A-Frame! She had been having trouble with this one, but she's finally got the hang of it. At least I think she has. 





LOL - she kept on looking at the Teeter because she knew cheese was being put on it, she was thinking about cheating, but eventually she realized she needed to go the other way.





She blew her stay in this one.. naughty girl!





And the last thing we did in class... which was fun, but I totally messed up on the tunnel. I confused her so much & it took her a long time to get to the other end of the tunnel. I'm such a beginner! LOL





Thanks for looking!


----------

